# Asian Ladybug? good or bad



## J-man21 (Apr 16, 2008)

I did some research on these bugs and read that they only eat aphids and other small insects that eat plants.  i just started my durban clones and i dont want them to hurt my plants.  does any1 now if the asian lady bugs are good or bad?


----------



## IRISH (Apr 16, 2008)

thier in my grow,6-10 of them i'd say, and no problems as of yet. i'd say good.


----------



## Cole (Apr 16, 2008)

You want to put them in your grow room/space?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 16, 2008)

J-man21 said:
			
		

> I did some research on these bugs and read that they only eat aphids and other small insects that eat plants. i just started my durban clones and i dont want them to hurt my plants. does any1 now if the asian lady bugs are good or bad?


 
_I'd say go for it, they dont smoke very much, preferring to get their buzz eating aphids and spider mites eh._:hubba:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 16, 2008)

if you are not a professional/operation. 
its a waste of time and money.


----------



## SativaWeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Asian lady beetles will not eat plant material, only aphids and the like. Same goes for thier aligator looking larvae. They behave as thier North American cousin except for one thing.. they bite people. They arent worth the hassle, so if you want to use lady beetles for pest control (is there a problem now or one anticipated later on?) your best bet is to order them through your local garden supply store. If you aren't sure which kind is hanging out around your place (probably both) they are easy to spot when you know what to look for; North American type lady beetles are always a rosy tomatoe color with a nice shiny carapice with 2 black spots. Asian Beetles are often paler verging to yellow or orangey-red and have a slightly pointed rear on the carapice. They will also usually have anywhere from 4 to sometimes 6 black spots. Oh yeah, and a more prominant head/neck that juts out farther from their "shoulders". N.American beetles are blunt headed.
You can also order praying mantis eggs through some shops, they are really neat when they hatch and spread out over the plants looking just like mom and pop do only in miniature. Hope this helps.


----------

